# Open Comps - North East



## Merv_swerve (Jan 8, 2017)

Hi,

I have found a couple of Opens I would like to enter this year, both on weekends, betterball pairs comps.
Do any of these take your fancy and would like to partner up???

1. Seaton Carew - Sunday 13th August - Â£20 each

2. Alnmouth (Foxton) - Sunday 18th June - Â£13 each

Both seem ridiculously good value.
You know the drill, good tee times at good courses will go quickly, so I'm looking to book asap if there is interest.

Cheers folks


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 8, 2017)

Bugger can't make Alnmouth but I'll join you at Seaton Carew if you need a partner.


----------



## snell (Jan 8, 2017)

I'll play alnmouth mate if you don't mind


----------



## Merv_swerve (Jan 8, 2017)

Guys, this is superb

I want to book asap if that's OK with you?

Seaton Carew - 11.50 am slot
Alnmouth - 12.33pm slot (need about 3hrs travel time and then a bite to eat)


----------



## snell (Jan 8, 2017)

Merv_swerve said:



			Guys, this is superb

I want to book asap if that's OK with you?

Seaton Carew - 11.50 am slot
Alnmouth - 12.33pm slot (need about 3hrs travel time and then a bite to eat)
		
Click to expand...

I'll have to let you know, but I can't see this date being a problem


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 8, 2017)

Fine with me.


----------



## Merv_swerve (Jan 9, 2017)

Fellas,

can you PM me your CDH numbers and full names as often need these for booking opens.
cheers


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 9, 2017)

Merv_swerve said:



			Hi,

I have found a couple of Opens I would like to enter this year, both on weekends, betterball pairs comps.
Do any of these take your fancy and would like to partner up???

1. Seaton Carew - Sunday 13th August - Â£20 each

2. Alnmouth (Foxton) - Sunday 18th June - Â£13 each

Both seem ridiculously good value.
You know the drill, good tee times at good courses will go quickly, so I'm looking to book asap if there is interest.

Cheers folks
		
Click to expand...

Seaton Carew is a steal at Â£20 each.


----------



## Merv_swerve (Jan 9, 2017)

Seating Carew booked. Cheers Martyn.


----------



## Spoorsy (Jan 9, 2017)

Perfect opportunity, shame I haven't got my handicap yet, hoping to get it this season, struggle to find a PP to mark my card when I work shifts!


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 9, 2017)

Merv_swerve said:



			Seating Carew booked. Cheers Martyn.
		
Click to expand...

Superb, looking forward to it.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 10, 2017)

Merv_swerve said:



			Seating Carew booked. Cheers Martyn.
		
Click to expand...

I have a stroke saver that you can have if you want it.


----------



## moogie (Jan 10, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I have a stroke saver that you can have if you want it.
		
Click to expand...


Does it work..??
Did you save many.....


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 10, 2017)

moogie said:



			Does it work..??
Did you save many.....

Click to expand...

I would have gone round in 5 under if they hadn't butchered the greens in the morning


----------



## Merv_swerve (Jan 15, 2017)

Ok fellas, both booked now.

Alnmouth - Sunday June 18th - 12.15pm  Â£13 each

Seaton Carew - Sunday 13th August - 11.50am Â£20 each

I'm coming up to play Cleveland so you can settle up at the end of Jan or let me know if you want to clear it sooner and we'll sort bank details.
Thanks to both, it certainly looks like these are fantastic deals to play really good courses, in summer, at weekends, for terrific prices!
cheers


----------



## snell (Jan 15, 2017)

Merv_swerve said:



			Ok fellas, both booked now.

Alnmouth - Sunday June 18th - 12.15pm  Â£13 each

Seaton Carew - Sunday 13th August - 11.50am Â£20 each

I'm coming up to play Cleveland so you can settle up at the end of Jan or let me know if you want to clear it sooner and we'll sort bank details.
Thanks to both, it certainly looks like these are fantastic deals to play really good courses, in summer, at weekends, for terrific prices!
cheers
		
Click to expand...

I'm happy to settle at Cleveland if that suits mate?


----------



## Trojan615 (Jan 16, 2017)

Spoorsy said:



			Perfect opportunity, shame I haven't got my handicap yet, hoping to get it this season, struggle to find a PP to mark my card when I work shifts!
		
Click to expand...

I'm back up in toon around April time if you need a game / card marked ? Where do you play ?


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 16, 2017)

Spoorsy said:



			Perfect opportunity, shame I haven't got my handicap yet, hoping to get it this season, struggle to find a PP to mark my card when I work shifts!
		
Click to expand...

Not sure if i mentioned it on the previous thread back in October, but in the end i decided to sign up for full membership at Arcot. Would be happy to give you a game and mark your card, just give me a shout.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 16, 2017)

Merv_swerve said:



			Ok fellas, both booked now.

Alnmouth - Sunday June 18th - 12.15pm  Â£13 each

Seaton Carew - Sunday 13th August - 11.50am Â£20 each

I'm coming up to play Cleveland so you can settle up at the end of Jan or let me know if you want to clear it sooner and we'll sort bank details.
Thanks to both, it certainly looks like these are fantastic deals to play really good courses, in summer, at weekends, for terrific prices!
cheers
		
Click to expand...

I'll give you the money at Cleveland mate :thup:


----------



## Wayman (Jan 16, 2017)

Heads up lads there is a open at Tyneside on 8th march. Pairs me and moogie already in it


----------



## Trojan615 (Jan 16, 2017)

Hmmmm... sounds good... do bedlington still do opens ? Also is the 3 castles always sold out ? Can't seem to get a place


----------



## Spoorsy (Jan 16, 2017)

Trojan615 said:



			I'm back up in toon around April time if you need a game / card marked ? Where do you play ?
		
Click to expand...

Aye mate,  sounds spot on, I play at Arcot Hall,  add me as a mate,  and just ping me a message when you're up


----------



## Spoorsy (Jan 16, 2017)

rudebhoy said:



			Not sure if i mentioned it on the previous thread back in October, but in the end i decided to sign up for full membership at Arcot. Would be happy to give you a game and mark your card, just give me a shout.
		
Click to expand...

Aye Mate,  Spot on!


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 16, 2017)

Wayman said:



			Heads up lads there is a open at Tyneside on 8th march. Pairs me and moogie already in it
		
Click to expand...


"Handicap Limit: 20"

- bummer, I'm off 23 at the moment, quite fancied it as well, never played in an open before, or indeed, a 4BBB before. Maybe next year!

serious question - do most opens have restrictions on high handicappers?


----------



## Wayman (Jan 16, 2017)

You would just play off 20 on the day


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 16, 2017)

Wayman said:



			You would just play off 20 on the day
		
Click to expand...

ah right.

what's the drill with opens? do people bother to play in the opens at their own club, or is it mainly for visitors? apologies if that is a stupid question, but as someone who has only started playing relatively recently, there is a lot I don't know!


----------



## Merv_swerve (Jan 16, 2017)

rudebhoy said:



			ah right.

what's the drill with opens? do people bother to play in the opens at their own club, or is it mainly for visitors? apologies if that is a stupid question, but as someone who has only started playing relatively recently, there is a lot I don't know!
		
Click to expand...

Fair question mate, everyone has to start somewhere.

I generally like to play opens at other courses as they are great ways to play top courses at much cheaper prices.  Also, playing different courses is good for your game.  I mainly like betterball opens, more fun to not worry about my handicap and enjoy the day.  I have entered a couple of Singles opens, but mainly just due to the quality of the course.
I would consider playing an open at my home course, but only if it was a 4man team am-am format, preferably with visiting team mates, so that the fun of playing with a team and camaraderie element was the priority, and not trying pressuring myself to play really well at a track I know.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 16, 2017)

Merv_swerve said:



			Fair question mate, everyone has to start somewhere.

I generally like to play opens at other courses as they are great ways to play top courses at much cheaper prices.  Also, playing different courses is good for your game.  I mainly like betterball opens, more fun to not worry about my handicap and enjoy the day.  I have entered a couple of Singles opens, but mainly just due to the quality of the course.
I would consider playing an open at my home course, but only if it was a 4man team am-am format, preferably with visiting team mates, so that the fun of playing with a team and camaraderie element was the priority, and not trying pressuring myself to play really well at a track I know.
		
Click to expand...

thanks Merv, very helpful. 4BBB sounds ideal for me, just need to find an experienced partner to rely on!


----------



## Merv_swerve (Jan 30, 2017)

Snell + Beezerk,
I have just sent a quick pm with bank details on, if you you send over asap that would be great.
Thanks guys.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 31, 2017)

Payment sent last night mate.


----------



## Merv_swerve (Jan 31, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Payment sent last night mate.
		
Click to expand...

Received mate, Cheers


----------



## snell (Jan 31, 2017)

Payment sent mate


----------



## Merv_swerve (Feb 1, 2017)

snell said:



			Payment sent mate
		
Click to expand...

Got it, cheers!


----------



## Merv_swerve (Apr 17, 2017)

Martyn, 
Just had an email from Seaton and need your home club.
Thanks


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 17, 2017)

It's Chester le Street mate.


----------



## 2blue (Apr 17, 2017)

Merv_swerve said:



			Guys, this is superb

I want to book asap if that's OK with you?

Seaton Carew - 11.50 am slot
Alnmouth - 12.33pm slot (need about 3hrs travel time and then a bite to eat)
		
Click to expand...

I'm out at 11.30 so may see you for a late breakfast ..... fancy Â£5 a man for best team score?



Lincoln Quaker said:



			Seaton Carew is a steal at Â£20 each.
		
Click to expand...

STEAL??......  was Â£14 or Â£15 last year & Â£12.50 a year or two before.....  ruddy Brexit!! :angry::angry:


----------

